# Snakeproofing a property .. request from a friend of mine



## Fester (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all. A friend who breeds dogs in the Adelaide Hills sent me an email regarding a friend of his that is concerned about snakes killing her dogs.
*Copy of the email:*
"I have a friend at Woodside that has golden retrievers on a household block that backs onto a paddock.
Her house is fenced with normal wire fencing.
She has seen a snake of unknown type and is concerned for her dogs.
Of course she leaves water out for the dogs (she leaves it up high in stands)
Can you suggest what she can do to keep snakes off her property including any fence modifications".

Anyone got any suggestions or ideas??

Cheers, Fester


----------



## cockney red (Jan 4, 2008)

:shock::shock::shock:* Gotta be a wind up.:lol:*


----------



## falconboy (Jan 4, 2008)

From what I've read only, other than fine wire around the bottom of fences etc, theres not much to make it 100% snake proof. 

I did read that spraying Phenyl (like wheelie bin cleaner) around the property helps as snakes don't like the smell (I don't blame them, either do I), but most likely they might not like any strong smelling chemical, and I wouldn't be confident it would stop them coming onto the property though!!


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/interesting-links-and-stories/snake-repeller-71898


----------



## Fester (Jan 4, 2008)

I posted this link a while back too:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/snake-repellent-aussie-too-69642

I could only suggest to him to use colourbond fencing with concrete footings. I know a work-mate that had many visits from Browns did this and never had any visits after. I just thought
I would see what options others had here so I could forward it on to him. And CR it is not a "wind up", this woman is seriously concerned about her dogs. She does not want to kill any of the snakes, which I think is admirable!


----------



## Midol (Jan 4, 2008)

Why would this be a wind up?

I always suggest 6ft colorbond fencing with concreate footings for snake proofing.


----------



## kakariki (Jan 4, 2008)

Also suggest that she have fine wire laid on other side of fence and buried so rabbits cant dig holes thus creating entry point for snakes. Plenty of rabbits at Woodside!


----------



## nuthn2do (Jan 4, 2008)

Fencing is not the solution it's things like bird aviaries, pet food left overnight and compost bins that attract rodents and in turn attract snakes. All animals need food water and shelter, get rid of 2 and it's not a pleasant place to live.


----------



## Midol (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, but fencing deters the ones that are passing through. The ones that take up residence are a whole different kettle of fish. 

MOST venomous snakes couldn't climb a 6ft colorbond fence afaik.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 5, 2008)

leave shed python skins and and python poo in the garden. most vens wont come near the yard.


----------



## cockney red (Jan 5, 2008)

Fair comment Fester.



Fester said:


> I posted this link a while back too:
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/snake-repellent-aussie-too-69642
> 
> ...


----------



## Jen (Jan 5, 2008)

Dabool, does this really work? I am living on a large property with a fair bit of bush land, with bird avairy's etc, so lots of rats, and i have dogs. I recently saw a massive red belly and don't want him in the dog yard, but also don't want him to be killed, if the python poo works that would be great. Has anyone else heard of this working?


----------

